# anfängerfrage db anwendung



## berniebert (18. Sep 2007)

hallo alle,
eine anfänger frage zu datenbank anwendungen: ich möchte in java eine applikation entwickeln, die an eine mySQL datenbank angebunden ist. die verbindung läuft über JDBC, ich habe gelesen dass man dazu hibernate benutzen sollte, dass werde ich also tun. 

ich brauche also jetzt folgendes:

- MySQL 
- MySQL gui tools
- Hibernate (core?) 

ich benutze Eclipse als java IDE auf (Intel)Mac OSX. gibt es ein eclipse plugin, dass MySQL bzw die drei komponenten schon dabei hat? schön wäre so ein wizard den es für webprojekte gibt. wo man den tomcat nur noch auswählen muss.

vielen dank!b


----------



## SnooP (18. Sep 2007)

Wenn du dich noch gar nicht mit Datenbanken auskennst und du auch etwas lernen willst, dann solltest du evtl. erstmal ohne Hibernate loslegen...

mysql als datenbank selbst kann man getrost separat installieren - letztlich läuft das alles im Hintergrund und gut ist... - gui-tools... da wirds interessant  - ich persönlich finde den Squirrel ganz gut, der geht für sämtliche datenbanken, für die es einen jdbc-treiber gibt - im Fall von mysql der von denen angebotene JConnector (einfach das jar in das lib-Verzeichnis vom Squirrel ziehen... für mysql ist auch schon ne Vorlage für den jdbc-String dabei.. und feddich.

Download:
http://www.squirrelsql.org/

falls du doch hibernate verwenden solltest - das core brauchst du... - du kannst dann noch überlegen, ob du statt der xml-dateien für das mapping Annotations verwenden möchtest (java >= 1.5), dann brauchst du noch Hibernate-Annotations. Ich finde das persönlich ja hübscher und direkter, sprich auch einfacher zu lernen.


----------



## berniebert (19. Sep 2007)

hey, danke dir für die info!
ich hab mich heute mal in hibernate eingearbeitet und ist nich so kompliziert. das werde ich benutzen. 

super tutorial dazu: http://www.visualbuilder.com/java/hibernate/tutorial/

was mySQL und Admin-GUI angeht hab ich für mac was gutes gefunden: 

http://www.mamp.info

ist ein tool, dass ne MySQL DB, Apache und php-Server mit einem klick installiert. kann man einfach alles starten und stoppen. und mit einem klick wieder deinstallieren. phpMyAdmin als Admin-GUI für MySQL ist auch schon dabei. sehr einfach. Apache und php brauche ich zwar nicht, stört aber auch nicht.

vielen dank! B


----------



## maki (19. Sep 2007)

Falls du SQL verwenden willst, solltest du iBatis einsetzen, wenn du ein vollwertiges ORM wilst (und verstehst), ist Hibernate dein Freund.


----------



## tuxedo (19. Sep 2007)

Kann dir noch "Heidi SQL" empfehlen.. Ist das ehemalige "MySQL Front".

- Alex


----------



## berniebert (19. Sep 2007)

maki, was ist der unterschied zwischen sql einsetzen und einem vollwertigen ORM einsetzen? ich denke schon, dass ich letzteres vorhabe. Es geht im prinzip darum, Teile der DB (die durch einen SQL-Query entstehen) in ein Objekt Graph zu mappen. 

wäre das ein "vollwertiges ORM" ?


----------



## maki (19. Sep 2007)

Hibernate ist ein vollwertiges ORM Framework (und imho komplex), während
iBatis nur ein eher dünner Layer zwischen Java und SQL (SQLMaps) ist und ein DAO Framework hat (man kann beide übrigens kombinieren).

Deine Aufgabe ...


> ... Es geht im prinzip darum, Teile der DB (die durch einen SQL-Query entstehen) in ein Objekt Graph zu mappen.
> 
> 
> wäre das ein "vollwertiges ORM" ?


.. lässt sich mit beiden lösen.

Wenn die DB bereits vorhanden ist, würde ich iBatis einsetzen, ansonsten Hibernate.


----------



## berniebert (19. Sep 2007)

ok, werde mal schauen. erstmal bisschen einlesen. Danke!


----------

